# rack and pinion



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

okay I searched but couldn't find anything about this.

I've recently heard stories of drifters having their tie rods snap while drifting causing them to slam into the wall. I am assuming they had a stock or stock like designed rack and pinion.

Does anyone know if this is true? If so where/who should I look for to get an upgraded rack? My 89 NEEDS a replacment and I was about to spend about $200 for a new one but after hearing this story I don't think I want one for that cheap but at the same time I don't wanna spend $500 on a stock spec rack. I never really even thought about the rack as needing to be upgraded, I figured the stock one could hold...maybe not. 

Any ideas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> okay I searched but couldn't find anything about this.
> 
> I've recently heard stories of drifters having their tie rods snap while drifting causing them to slam into the wall. I am assuming they had a stock or stock like designed rack and pinion.
> 
> ...


The stock rack is adequate for racing it is the tie rod ends that have some issues. 
http://www.jic-magic.com/productsjic_armrod.htm
JIC offers a hard tie rod for the S13 / S14









Troy


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well My 180 has the stock one and i been drifting the car and i havent had any problem with it yet, but i did change the tie rods in my car.


Like KA24Tech said the ones with the problems are the tie rod ends.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its more common for them to break AFTER you hit the curb


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think that's how jdmrice crashsed his 180sx..


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

aaaaall riiiight
new tie rods with the new rack that I have to get any way...

I would get a stronger lower control arm too but I think I'll keep the weaker one...it'll be more likely to bend in an accident than if I had a strong one which would then shoot into my frame...fraim....fram??? yeah...

Thanks all


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

one other question...is that $225 for one or both or do y'all know?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> one other question...is that $225 for one or both or do y'all know?


That is the retail price for the pair.

Troy


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> That is the retail price for the pair.
> 
> Troy


oh well that's not too bad...thanks again!


----------

